# C2Motorsports: Dual Map Introductory



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello everyone!

As C2 keeps growing as a company, we are also expanding our products along with generating better quality. With many new materials well on their way, we would like to introduce Dual map real-time switching for ME5.9!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

This would enable the customer to run two distinctly different maps, and be able to switch between. With REALTIME you would be able to switch from one ECU map to the other with a flip of a switch; if the end-user wants a more automated switch, that can be incorporated as well for additional costs.

Some examples of possible choices one may want to have:

87 Octane
91 Octane
93 Octane
Race Fuel
e85 Alternative Fuel
Launch Control
+/- Agressive Timing Maps
Overboost protection
Valet Mode
User-Defined options


User may want to have the ability to run separate maps that are more specifically engineered and optimized; rather than a one-size-fits-all.

For cost-savings running 87 Octane, but have the ability when at the track, or Autocross, or a Driver's Event, you would run a higher octane, or even Race gas.

Taking advantage of the higher octane/cost/availability of alternative fuels. You may want to have the flexibility to run e85 along with the ability to run conventional fuels. Flip of a switch.
*some additional hardware may be required

You may want to have a Launch Control.

You may want VALET mode when your "friend borrows the car"


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Prices pretty "standard" or is there a big deviation dependent on what programs the customer requests (assuming no added features other than the two software programs)?

Pretty interesting looking though. :thumbup:


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

Once again, VW tuning is 10 year behind the curve......... it really took this long for someone to put out a flip chip?

Regardless.... more options are always better, I guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Prices pretty "standard" or is there a big deviation dependent on what programs the customer requests (assuming no added features other than the two software programs)?
> 
> Pretty interesting looking though. :thumbup:


we have not come up with a final price yet. will be very soon


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

call me stupid but what vehicles are covered under the ME5.9?
what will the deal for existing C2 customers be who would like to upgrade?
thanks


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

its obd2 right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

.therealvrt said:


> call me stupid but what vehicles are covered under the ME.9?
> what will the deal for existing C2 customers be who would like to upgrade?
> thanks


If you are running C2 software and module, you can send it in to confirm everything works and you will be credited. Not 100% on prices yet though. 



Daskoupe said:


> its obd2 right?


1995-1999 2.0L and OBD2 VR6


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

mmm watching this


----------



## a2vrtboosted (Jun 19, 2011)

honda has been doing this for years... and yes VW tunning is behind on everything especially in USA guys in Europe are well ahead of the curve


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

it seems strange to launch a product supporting multiple maps, when you've never offered or shown the performance differences/gains of these other maps.


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

a2vrtboosted said:


> honda has been doing this for years... and yes VW tunning is behind on everything especially in USA guys in Europe are well ahead of the curve





shame this bmw tuner is not into vws check link


http://www.millerperformancecars.com/war-chip.html


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

What ^ said..

Not rlly excited about this dual map software,what if I wanted more than two options? This is a step forward but not far enough. If c2 came out with something similar to the war chip @ $350 I wouldn't hesitate to buy! Instead of debating with myself for weeks whether I should i get the 42lb tune or 60lb tune


----------



## a2vrtboosted (Jun 19, 2011)

weak product just as weak as OBD1 tunes you guys sell...which should be pulled off the market


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

a2vrtboosted said:


> weak product just as weak as OBD1 tunes you guys sell...which should be pulled off the market


my two liter tune is pretty good


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Haters gonna hate. Keep up the hard work - nice to have these options available to the community. Hopefully the price will be affordable. :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

DieGTi said:


> Hopefully the price will be affordable. :thumbup:



X2


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

I like the idea and would be in for a dual map chip....especially if I can get some credit for my current C2 chip


----------



## a2vrtboosted (Jun 19, 2011)

weak!!!! go stand alone and be done with it...


lugtronics  :thumbupLUG AND PLAY!


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

a2vrtboosted said:


> weak!!!! go stand alone and be done with it...
> 
> 
> lugtronics  :thumbupLUG AND PLAY!


There are people like me.....who would like to go standalone.....but don't have the cash and don't want to have to mess with the tuning. I am too busy to mess with that ****, the install, trouble shooting, tuning, dyno time etc......I want a chip that will deliver a good "one size fits all" tune that will work for a fun dd/track car.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

Good work guys, @ least someone is doing something...can't always born & die the best @ everything everywhere

ar chip & different car for les$ :beer:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Eganx said:


> There are people like me.....who would like to go standalone.........I want a chip that will deliver a good "one size fits all" tune that will work for a fun dd/track car.


This reminds me of my love-hate relationship with hot wings.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I hear that. 

A step in the right direction. Though I am holding out for a real time, fully tuneable emulator...


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

VanHalen said:


> Well said.
> 
> There's more to life than fiddling with a car every minute of your spare time. That's for kids in their teens and 20's that still live with mommy and daddy IMO.
> 
> I make as much power as I'll ever need in a non race car with a chip tune with OE driveability.


Strange, I thought chip tunes were for those same kids because they don't have the knowledge, skill or patience to do something right.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

VanHalen said:


> Or maybe they have other things to do with their time.
> 
> It doesn't have to be a pissing contest man. Different things work for different people depending on their budget, time, goals, etc. However, this is a chip vendors thread. The standalone BS has no place here. You like standalone. That's great. Go start a thread about it.
> 
> Good ole Vortex. There's only one way and that's my way and I'll keep on posting until people stop responding so I win the debate:facepalm: It's why I avoid this place


Please read my first post in this thread above and consider revising your inflammatory posting.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

VanHalen said:


> Nothing inflammatory here. I don't care what else you posted, at what time, or where you posted it. I quoted your one post. Period.
> 
> This will be my last post in this thread so you can find someone else with more spare time to argue with.
> 
> C2 is a vendor trying to run a business. Go standalone posts don't belong here just like go chip tune posts have no business in a Lugtronic thread. It's childish, incite's arguments, and shouldn't be tolerated.


I didn't say anything about going standalone in this thread and complemented the vendor for bringing this product to market. What is your problem pal?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

DieGTi said:


> I didn't say anything about going standalone in this thread and complemented the vendor for bringing this product to market. What is your problem pal?


His problem is that he is slcturbo under his new name. Old one got banned
Oh well. It was nice while it lasted


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

DieGTi said:


> Haters gonna hate. *Keep up the hard work* - nice to have these options available to the community. Hopefully the price will be affordable. :thumbup:





DieGTi said:


> This reminds me of my love-hate relationship with hot wings.


Hmmm.....



VanHalen said:


> Well said.
> 
> There's more to life than fiddling with a car every minute of your spare time. That's for kids in their teens and 20's that still live with mommy and daddy IMO.
> 
> I make as much power as I'll ever need in a non race car with a chip tune with OE driveability.





DieGTi said:


> Strange, I thought chip tunes were for those same kids because they don't have the knowledge, skill or patience to do something right.





VanHalen said:


> Or maybe they have other things to do with their time.
> 
> It doesn't have to be a pissing contest man. Different things work for different people depending on their budget, time, goals, etc. However, this is a chip vendors thread. The standalone BS has no place here. You like standalone. That's great. Go start a thread about it.
> 
> Good ole Vortex. There's only one way and that's my way and I'll keep on posting until people stop responding so I win the debate:facepalm: It's why I avoid this place It is people like you who start chit. Look above at the quoted text! Please, keep avoiding!





DieGTi said:


> Please read my *first post* in this thread above and consider revising your inflammatory posting.





VanHalen said:


> Nothing inflammatory here. I don't care what else you posted, at what time, or where you posted it. I quoted your one post. Period.
> 
> This will be my last post in this thread so you can find someone else with more spare time to argue with.
> 
> C2 is a vendor trying to run a business. Go standalone posts don't belong here just like go chip tune posts have no business in a Lugtronic thread. It's childish, incite's arguments, and shouldn't be tolerated.


 :wave:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

VanHalen said:


> Well said.
> 
> There's more to life than fiddling with a car every minute of your spare time. That's for kids in their teens and 20's that still live with mommy and daddy IMO.
> 
> I make as much power as I'll ever need in a non race car with a chip tune with OE driveability.





VanHalen said:


> Or maybe they have other things to do with their time.
> 
> It doesn't have to be a pissing contest man. Different things work for different people depending on their budget, time, goals, etc. However, this is a chip vendors thread. The standalone BS has no place here. You like standalone. That's great. Go start a thread about it.
> 
> Good ole Vortex. There's only one way and that's my way and I'll keep on posting until people stop responding so I win the debate:facepalm: It's why I avoid this place


If you hate the "kids" on vortex so much, then why come back? Come back to insult everyone? Your maturity is nothing more than the "kids" here on the vortex. Avoid this place? Thats bs, an you know it. Why would you bother to sign up for a new account and come into the FI forum?

Reported:laugh:


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

What if we have two chips? :laugh:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Soo how much for this hunk o junk!? 
I have emissions where I live and having cel would be nice. The thought of standalone is beauty to my ears but it's still a street car and c2 products have done me very well so far.

Also, who is willing to do the testing to see if this is worth it? If it doesn't gain any power, what's the point of switching :screwy:


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

dub_slug said:


> Also, who is willing to do the testing to see if this is worth it? If it doesn't gain any power, what's the point of switching :screwy:


Manual Flex fuel application would be the most useful in my opinion. So you could theoretically run one file such as the standard shelf tune for the 42lbs that you currently do and then have a flip for when you find an e85 station. Pretty useful especially in metro areas that are e85 friendly... those subsidized fuels are cheap. :thumbup:


----------



## ceemost (Feb 13, 2004)

I love the idea of being able to run alternative fuel options depending on the situation and desired performance. Will you be offering a bio-diesel mapping as an option for one of your flip-switch mappings? 

It would be great if I could run a bio-diesel fuel around town for optimum fuel economy and then switch over to a race fuel on track days. How about pricing?

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

ceemost said:


> I love the idea of being able to run alternative fuel options depending on the situation and desired performance. Will you be offering a *bio-diesel* mapping as an option for one of your flip-switch mappings?
> 
> It would be great if I could run a *bio-diesel* fuel around town for optimum fuel economy and then switch over to a *race fuel* on track days. How about pricing?
> 
> Keep up the good work!!!












:screwy::sly::facepalm:


----------

